# Unti e bisunti 3. 2015. Tutte le puntate. Streaming. Chef Rubio.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Terza stagione di Unti e Bisunti 3, il popolare format dedicato allo street food, la cucina di strada, condotto da Chef Rubio, in onda su Dmax. 

La terza stagione è iniziata l'8 settembre 2015. 

Vi proponiamo, di seguito, dal secondo post in poi, tutte le puntate in streaming da Youtube.


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 1. Chef Rubio in Calabria


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 2

Chef Rubio in Basilicata


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 3

Chef Rubio in Puglia


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 4:

Chef Rubio in Molise


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 5. Chef Rubio nelle Marche


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 6. Chef Rubio in Umbria


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 7.

Chef Rubio in Valle D'Aosta


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 8 

Quando disponibile


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 9 quando disponibile


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 10 quando disponibile


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 11 quando disponibile


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2015)

Episodio 12 quando disponibile


----------

